# Rice & baked beans



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried rice & baked beans? I'm thinking microwave whole grain rice with baked beans, tuna & cheese for lunch. Usually have tuna & beans on toast but no toaster at work, so hoping rice will be a good substitute. Also with a bit of chilli sauce!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

You can get a toaster from amazon for less than £10. You could always take your own to work.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Matt2 said:


> You can get a toaster from amazon for less than £10. You could always take your own to work.


 Might have to get it pat tested. Could just have bread and butter.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

You can buy pat test stickers from any electrical wholesalers


----------

